# My new baby girl--I need a color description!



## chandasue (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry I've been MIA for quite some time... Nestle had a nice baby girl last week. She's had trips in the past but this year was just a big singleton. No problems with delivery though. 

What should I call her on her registration for color? Besides awesome, gorgeous, beautiful...


----------



## helmstead (Jul 7, 2011)

Broken chamoisee!


----------



## chandasue (Jul 7, 2011)

Ah thank you! That was the word I was looking for and couldn't think of it!


----------



## helmstead (Jul 7, 2011)

She is cute as a button!  And look at that lovely topline!


----------



## Mama2B&D&nowgoatstoo (Jul 7, 2011)

she's adorable!


----------



## chandasue (Jul 7, 2011)

I know it. She makes me want to show goats. I'm dyin' to keep her but I just can't do it right now.  I own the buck now though so at least I can repeat this breeding and hopefully get another one like her some day.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jul 7, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## lilhill (Jul 8, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Broken chamoisee!


. Beautiful little girl!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 8, 2011)

She's nice!  I agree with Kate- that topline is too pretty.


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 8, 2011)

She is wonderful.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh wow, she is a keeper!  What breed is she?  Nigerian? Pygmy?


----------



## chandasue (Jul 8, 2011)

Nigerian. Being a single and I have no other babies to put her with, she's essentially a house goat right now and boy does she ever tug at those heart strings.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jul 8, 2011)

Cute, cute cute!    I love babies!


----------



## MissEllie (Jul 8, 2011)

Is she still available?  Where do you live?
She is just adorable!


----------



## chandasue (Jul 9, 2011)

I live in MN. I haven't even posted an ad for sale yet. I've been so busy planning by son's b-day party. LOL I have one person that is interested but doesn't have goats yet and is just getting started coming to look at her Wed.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jul 9, 2011)

oh WOW she is adorable, so pretty i love that color.... she  is a real looker that girl  

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## julieq (Jul 9, 2011)

Beautiful doeling!  One of my favorite color combinations too!


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh my she is gorgeous.


----------



## chandasue (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  I won't exactly be disappointed if she doesn't sell...  

(Other than I need the $$$ of course.)


----------



## GOATBOOTS (Jul 10, 2011)

Pretty sure you will not have trouble selling her.  She is gorgeous!


----------



## froggie71 (Jul 10, 2011)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow, what a cute kid!!    That has to be the cutes one I've seen yet!


----------



## Sparks Fly (Jul 16, 2011)

Too bad you are not keeping her she is a looker.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh, she's gorgeous!!  I love her coloring!


----------



## rascal (Jul 17, 2011)

chandasue said:
			
		

> I live in MN. I haven't even posted an ad for sale yet. I've been so busy planning by son's b-day party. LOL I have one person that is interested but doesn't have goats yet and is just getting started coming to look at her Wed.


Where in MN? I hit that part of 35 (St Paul)  few times a year and would LOVE to meet/buy/trade lines!


----------



## chandasue (Jul 18, 2011)

rascal said:
			
		

> chandasue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I'll catch you next time. I sold her on Saturday.


----------

